# R.I.P. Fluffy and Softie.



## Mikoli (Aug 17, 2007)

Fluffy and Softie were not my rabbits. They belonged to my best friend, and they passed away two years ago. I have been thinking about them lately, and how they were always so mischievous. Then I realised that I'd never actually posted anywhere about them, and I thought it would be nice to have a tribute for them.

Fluffy was an albino rabbit, whilst Softie was a sort of brown. I don't have any pictures, but they were rather large and slightly overweight.

Binky free Fluffy and Softie. Thinking of you. urplepansy:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

Binky free Fluffy and Softy :rainbow:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]










[/align]


----------

